# Neve: Natal branco em Portugal



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2006 às 11:33)

Boas,

Como sou um admirador da neve e do frio, gostaria de saber se algum dos amigos se lembra ou tem conhecimento de ter havido um Natal com neve cá em Portugal.  

Desde já obrigado e grande abraço


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 11:35)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como sou um admirador da neve e do frio, gostaria de saber se algum dos amigos se lembra ou tem conhecimento de ter havido um Natal com neve cá em Portugal.
> 
> Desde já obrigado e grande abraço



Neve em Portugal como??? Acima de 1500m ?? Acima de 1000m ???

Acima de 1500m, deve ter havido bastantes


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Em localidades conhecidas como Gouveia, Covilhã, Seia, entre outras que estão a cotas de 600 a 800 m .


----------



## ACalado (27 Nov 2006 às 11:43)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Em localidades conhecidas como Gouveia, Covilhã, Seia, entre outras que estão a cotas de 600 a 800 m .



boas no que toca a covilha que me lembre e já a 26 anos que sou nascido  nunca passei um natal com neve na cidade,era um dos meus sonhos mas pareçe  que tb nao será este ano  acima dos 1500m costuma haver sempre acumulação de neve por essa altura, este ano vou abrir as prendas a torre


----------



## Zoelae (27 Nov 2006 às 11:49)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Não foi no Ano passado que nevou no Natal?
Acho que foi...


----------



## ACalado (27 Nov 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



Zoelae disse:


> Não foi no Ano passado que nevou no Natal?
> Acho que foi...



nevar foi a 2 anos no dia 25 a tarde mais concretamente, nem chegou a acumular   mas estava a referir-me a acumulação de neve o que chamamos  "nevão"


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 12:39)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Bem,

Só para 2007


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 12:47)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Em localidades conhecidas como Gouveia, Covilhã, Seia, entre outras que estão a cotas de 600 a 800 m .



Muito complicado....


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Em 2004 caiu alguma neve na noite de 25 para 26 e chegou a acumular uma pequena película. Na manhã do dia 26 era possível ver tudo branco.










Já deve ter havido vários anos com Natal branco em algumas localidades de Portugal. Eu tenho conhecimento de uma situação dessas no Natal de 1970. Segundo o que me contaram, na noite de 24 começou a cair um grande nevão, mas esse Inverno foi caracterizado por muita neve em cotas relativamente baixas.


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2006 às 18:33)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Exceptuando o natal de 2004 que o Dan já referiu (e que foi quase insignificante), também não me lembro de nenhum natal branco. Lembro-me sim de neve uns dias antes do natal e também no final do ano. Apesar de não estar nada confiante, tenho sempre esperanças que este ano seja de vez e caia um belo nevão no dia de consoada


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 19:39)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

Ora nem mais Dan, em 1970, foi algo de memória. Por aqui em Elvas, nevou tanto que, segundo contam o mais velhos, a neve na Praça central da cidade, chegava aos joelhos, e nevou dias 24, 25 e 26. Voltando a nevar por diversas vezes até após a passafgem de Ano. Enfim foi um farto-te  . É pena é eu ser bébé na altura! 






P.S. - Dan, isso sim é o tamanho mínimo aconselhado para postar fotos brancas!


----------



## Weatherman (27 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*

segundo o IM no natal de 1944 nevou em Lisboa


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 21:44)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais Dan, em 1970, foi algo de memória. Por aqui em Elvas, nevou tanto que, segundo contam o mais velhos, a neve na Praça central da cidade, chegava aos joelhos, e nevou dias 24, 25 e 26. Voltando a nevar por diversas vezes até após a passafgem de Ano. Enfim foi um farto-te  . É pena é eu ser bébé na altura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se com esse mapa nevou em Elvas, a 850hpa teriam uns -3 ou -4, este ano vão ter assim muitos mapas, ou será impressão minha?     Mas eu não sei de nada


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 21:54)

*Re: Natal branco em Portugal*



kimcarvalho disse:


> P.S. - Dan, isso sim é o tamanho mínimo aconselhado para postar fotos brancas!


 
Não vou esquecer


----------

